# انا بحاجة الي من يعطيني دروس خصوصية في pic



## فرق الجهد (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم:
انا من القاهرة و كنت اتساءل اذا كان بامكان احد ان يعطيني دروس خصوصية مدفوعة الاجر في :
PIC :Assembly Language
برجاء من يستطيع ذلك ان يرسل لي علي الخاص


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (1 أبريل 2009)

للاخوة الافاضل ملف اكثر من رائع لتعلم لغة التجميع الرابط هنا
ARM Assembly Language Programming
او
_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/08/arm-assembly-language-programming.html_​ 





​


----------

